# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Νομίζω εχω μπει σιγα-σιγα στο Ανορεξικο τρυπακι...

## BeingSkinnyandPretty

Καλησπάρα σας,

Το όνομά μου είναι Μπάρμπη (Βαρβάρα κανονικά) και είμαι 18 χρονών. Είμαι μαθήτρια ΕΠΑ.Λ και μάλιστα σημαιοφόρος φέτος. Πάντα ήμουν ένα παιδί υπέρβαρο που φοβόμουν να αντιμετωπίσω την αλήθεια με τα κιλά μου. Στην ηλικία των 15 χρόνων μου αποφάσισα μια μέρα να ανέβω στην ζυγαριά. Ποτέ δεν περίμενα να δω τον 3ψήφιο αριθμό των 110 κιλών. Φρίκαρα!!! Καταλαβαίνετε πως το πρώτο πράμα στο μυαλό μου ήταν για πρώτη φορά ΔΙΑΙΤΑ!!! Έκανα 1 μήνα και μετά τα παράτησα και ετσι πήγα στα 100. Ενώ καταλάβαινα το πρόβλημά μου από την μία μεριά, από την άλλη έδειχνα αδιαφορία για αυτό. Όταν έγινα 16 και ενώ είχα μείνει σταθερή στο τότε βάρος μου αποφάσισα να χάσω λίγο ακόμη κ έτσι το καλοκαιρι της 1ης λυκειου για την ένταξή μου στην 2ρα ήμουν 85 κιλά. Εμφανισιακά όπως μου έλεγαν στα μάτια τους φαινόμουν καλή αλλά ήθελα αυτό το λίγο ακόμη να χάσω. Βέβαια διατήρησα και αυτά τα κιλά για 1 χρόνο αλλά ήμουν προσεκτική να μην πάρω βάρος. Το καλοκαίρι εκείνης της χρονιάς στο χωριό που είχα πάει διακοπές γνώρισα και το αγόρι μου. Έχοντας πλέον μια σχέση αρκετά υπέροχη ήθελα να κάνω κ εμένα πιο λαμπερή και όμορφη στα μάτια του. Έτσι, άρχισα να κάνω δίαιτες. Το πρόβλημα ήταν πως έχανα 2 κιλά, επαναπαυόμουν, κ έπαιρνα 3 μετά. Έφτασα, λοιπόν, να ζυγίζω 89 κιλά και να τρελαίνομαι. Άρχισα γυμναστήριο κ διατροφή μέχρι 1200kcals αλλά η απογοήτευση όλο και μεγάλωνε. Κατάφερα με τα χίλια ζόρια μέσα σε 2 μήνες ν παω 86 κιλά και η ζυγαριά να μην κατεβαίνει με τίποτα. Δοκίμασα χάπια αδυνατίσματος κρυφά από το αγόρι μου τα Lipotox 4x και μεσα σε μια βδομαδα έχασα 5 κιλά, αλλά τι το ήθελα; Τα ξαναπήρα μέσα στον μήνα κιολας. Πρίν ένα 2μηνο περίπου όμως με έπιασε ΕΜΜΟΝΗ κυριολεκτικά όμως. Άρχισα να ψάχνω στο διαδίκτυο για λυποδιαλύτες και ταυτόχρονα να μπαίνω σε pro ana/mia sites and forums για δίαιτες, τίπς και άλλα τέτοια. Άρχισα να συνομιλώ με κοπέλες από το εξωτερικό που έχουν αυτή την νόσο για να μου δώσουν συμβουλές για γρήγορη απώλεια βάρους. Τον προηγούμενο μήνα παρέλαβα 2 μπουκαλάκια Raspberry Ketone Plus και ξεκίνησα μαζί την ABC DIET που είναι ανορεξική/υποθερμιδική αλλά χωρις γυμναστική για τον λόγο ότι δίνω πανελλήνιες κ δεν έχω χρόνο. Η ψυχολογία μου είναι τραγική, το αναγνωρίζω από μόνη μου, έχω πάθει εμμονή με την ζυγαριά. Σηκώνομαι το πρωί και ζυγίζομαι και αφού φάω το μεσημέρι πάλι ζυγίζομαι κ εκεί η ψυχολογία μου καταρρέει, ζυγίζομαι μέχρι να πέσω για ύπνο για να καθήσω μετα να υπολογίσω από μόνη μου πόσο μπορεί να είμαι την επομενη μερα. Έχω χάσει γυρω στα 7 με 8 κιλά πριν καλα καλα τελειώσει ο μήνας. Είμαι 1,75 σε ύψος και 79 κιλά. Ένα περιστατικό που συναιβει την Πέμπτη ηταν να έρθει το αγόρι μου να μείνει στο σπιτι και την ωρα του φαγητού (είχαμε κοτοπουλο με πατατες) να εχω φαει λιγο στηθος κ να μην θελω άλλο και να με πιέζει να φάω. Καταλήξαμε στο να βαλω τα κλάματα για να σταματήσει να με πιέζει. Παρόλο όμως που εχω χασει συνολικα 30 κιλα απο τοτε που ημουν 110 εγω ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ απλά δεχομουν αυτο που μου έλεγαν οι άλλοι. Στόχος μου ειναι να παω 65 κιλα και θα παω γρηγορα πιστεύω και αργότερα θα κατέβω κι άλλο!!! θα ανημερώνω για την πρόοδο των κιλών μου καθημερινά.. 

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 01-06-13 ΚΙΛΑ 79

----------


## sarah1989

καλως ορισες στο φορουμ, αφου οπως λες συνειδητοποιεις οτι ακολουθεις βηματα ανορεξιας γιατι δεν κανεις κατι για αυτο; Οκ, θες (και σε παιρνει) να χασεις καποια κιλα αλλα γιατι να χρησιμοποιεις ολα αυτα τα σκευασματα αμφιβολων συστατικων που στην καλυτερη περιπτωση δεν θα σε ωφελησουν πουθενα ενω στη χειροτερη θα θεσουν σε κινδυνο την υγεια σου;
καταλαβαινω την ανυπομονησια σου να χασεις γρηγορα κιλα. κι με μενα συνεβη το ιδιο (εχασα 20 κιλα σε 6 μηνες-ενας σχετικα καλος ρυθμος απωλειας και στα τελευται κιλα ηθελα πιο γρηγορα και πιο γρηγορα να χανω, με αποτελεσμα να πετυχαινω το αντιθετο-δηλαδη να παιρνω βαρος).
ξερω οτι εχεις βαρεθει να τα ακους αλλα δυστυχως ειναι αληθεια: "μαγικες σκονες" και υπερβολες στη διατροφη δεν προσφερου τιποτα. μονο ισορροπημενη διατροφη κι ενας ενεργητικος τροπος ζωης (ειτε οργανωμενη ασκηση σε καποιο γυμναστηριο η στο σπιτι, η καποιο αθλημα, η ενεργητικη ζωη με περπατημα-ποδηλατο και τα συναφη)

----------


## BeingSkinnyandPretty

δεν κανω κατι γιατι με ελκυει εντονα το γεγονος οτι χανω τοσο ευκολα κ γρηγορα κιλα κ πως οι αλλοι το βλεπουν κ τους αρεσει...ακουγεται υπεροχα ωραιο να σου λεει καποιος πως εισαι πιο αδυνατη κ εσυ να τους λες '' μα δεν κανω τπτ για αυτο''. Μπερδευεται η λογικη μου θα μπορουσα να πω, απο την μια ξερω πιο ειναι το σωστο αλλα απο την αλλη δεν δεχομαι να το κανω γτ δεν θελω.. ξερω μαγικες σκονες δεν υπαρχουν κ ολα ειναι θεμα μυαλου, αλλα μερικες φορες ειμαστε αδυναμοι ωστε να πετυχουμε κατι κ χρειαζομαστε αυτο το κατι αλλο για να λεμε οτι '' να αυτο εκανε την δουλεια του''

----------


## sarah1989

γιατι ομως να μετατοπισεις ολον τον κοπο και την προσωπικη σου προσπαθεια σε ενα προιον-αμφιβολου οπως προειπα ποιοτητας- και να του δωσεις τα ευσημα για κατι που κερδισες ΕΣΥ με την αξια σου; Το να βλεπεις οτι τα καταφερνεις μονη σου σε κανει πιο δυνατη!

----------


## baklavadaki

καλά και ποιος δεν θέλει να χάνει γρήγορα κιλά?αλλα με τι τίμημα?

'δεν κάνεις τπτ γι αυτό?" το ότι καταστρέφεις τον οργανισμό σου και το μεταβολισμο σου?το ότι με τόσα λίγα που τρως κινδυνεύεις ανά πάσα στιγμή να πέσεις κάτω από την ασιτία? το ότι δίνεις πανελλήνιες και χρειάζεσαι ενέργεια?το ότι χάνοντας κιλά τόσο γρήγορα κινδυνεύεις να κρεμάσει το δέρμα σου γιατί η απώλεια δεν είναι φυσιολογική?

Δεν είχα ξανακούσει για την abc δίαιτα και άνοιξα το πρώτο που βγήκε στο google http://www.abc-diet.com/

ενα έχω να πω έλεος!η οικογένειά σου δεν λέει τίποτα γι αυτά που τρώς? ή μάλλον που δεν τρως?
είναι δυνατόν κορίτσι 18 χρονών που έχει και κάποια ωριμότητα υποτίθεται να τρέφεται με 0 θερμίδες τη μέρα, ή με 200 και αυτό να το θεωρεί και καλή ιδέα?νομίζω πρέπει να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον 

το site της φοβερής δίαιτάς σου λέει επίσης :

Some people who go through this diet they find it extremely effective, however not for long, as after completion they gain most of their weight back and end up in a worst state then before they started it.

----------


## BeingSkinnyandPretty

Ευτυχως ο μεταβολισμός μου ειναι μια χαρα και ειμαι περιφανη για αυτο αλλα θελω να με δω τουλαχιστον για μια φορα αδυνατη!! το γεγονος οτι ειναι μια διαιτα που επειδη ειναι γρηγορης απωλειας βαρους μπορεις να παρεις πισω μετα τα κιλα το ξερω αλλα εχω ενημερωθει καταλληλα περι αυτου... το εχω παρει ομως αποφαση πως μολις τελειωσω τις πανελληνιες θα παω σε γυμναστηριο κ τις θερμιδες θα τις αυξησω, αν το σκεφτεις κ αλλιως ομως baklavadaki αυτη η διαιτα βοηθαει αρχικα οσα ατομα δεν κινουνται ιδιαίτερα και ειναι συνεχεια σπιτι. Ευχαρίστω πάντως πολυ παιδια για τις αποψεις σας, οτι μου εχετε πει θα το συλλογιστώ πολλες φορες, δεν ειμαι ατομο επιπόλαιο

----------


## aiglh!

διαβασα την ιστορια σου και οτ εχω ξαναδει το εργο και με μενα, πανω κατω τα ιδια ειχαμε μονο που εγω κατεληξα ανορεκτικη παλεψα να συνελθω εγινα βουλιμικη ξαναεγινα ανορεκτικη ξανα βουλιμικη μεχρι που σπασα το κυκλο και το παλεψα και τωρα στο περιπου ειμαι καλα!!! εχω μονο τα γθναικουλιστικα κλασσικα, σημερα πχ εφαγα 2 πυτογυρα και κανω λες και εκανα εγκλημα υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα τα χα βγαλει ή θα χα αυτοκτονησει :P:P:P

εσυ και 65 να φτασεις αμα δεν αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου θα θες και αλλο κατω δε θα σαι ευχαριστηεμενη. σταματα να κανεις διαιτες διαφυκτυου και αρχισε μια ισσοροπημενη διατροφη αμα τρως ισσοροπημενα θα χασεις και θ απας στ κιλα που πρεπει και πανω απο ολα δε θα τα ξαναπαρεις και δε θα υποφερεις κλαιγοντας για καθε τι που τρως!!μην κανεις κακο στον ευατο σου. τωρα μπορει να μην το καταλαβαινεις αλλα σε λιγο καιρο θα το μετανιωσεις!!!

----------


## BeingSkinnyandPretty

ισως ετσι να 'ναι aiglh να μην ειμαι ευχαριστημένη αλλα θελω να προσπαθησω να δω το σωμα μου οπως το θελω εγω, δεν στοχευω σε τρελα πραγματα αλλα λεω μεχρι τελος Αυγουστου να το εχω πετυχει εστω στο ελαχιστο και 68 να παω καλα θα ειναι κ μετα θα προσπαθησω να φερω μια ισσοροπια αλλα αυτο το καθημερινο ζυγιζμα με τρελαινει ανεβαινω στην ζυγαρια κ δεν κατεβαινει :( μπορει να ειναι το γεγονος οτι μολις ξυπναω, κατευθείαν πανω της βρισκομαι και δεν αφηνω τον οργανισμο να συνελθει πρωτα.... 

Κατι που με στεναχωρησε πολυ και πεισμωσα ακομη περισσοτερο ηταν οταν μαλωσα με το αγορι μου μια μερα λέγοντάς μου πως ''τοσους μηνες λες να χασεις κ να χασεις κιλα και δεν βλεπω τπτ, αν ειναι καντο, αλλιως παρατατα δεν θελω ατομα διπλα μου που βαζουν στοχους κ δεν κανουν κατι'' ισως καταλαβαινεται πως το πηρα, δεν το περίμενα με τπτ παντα με στήριζε σε ολα και ειναι ενας λογος να του αποδηξω οτι μπορω να κανω περισσοτερα απο οτι του ειπα

----------


## sarah1989

Μα πως γινεται απο τη μια να εχεις χασει 7-8 σε ενα μηνα (οπως λες στο πρωτο σου ποστ) κι απο την αλλη να λες πως το αγορι σου σου λεει οτι δεν κανεις τπτ;

Οταν ζυγιζεσαι καθημερινα οι αυξομειωσεις που βλεπεις δεν ανταποκρινονται στην πραγματικοτητα. Κι εγω μπαινω στο τριπακι αυτο αλλα δεν βγαινει σε καλο (ειναι μια συνηθεια που προσπαθω να ξεπερασω).

Εξαλλου δεν ειναι η ζυγαρια που δειχνει την αληθεια αλλα τα ρουχα. Αν αδυνατιζεις και γυμναζεσαι παραλληλα το σωμα σου θα φαινεται πολυ καλυτερο. Αντιθετα αν χασεις πολλα κιλα μονομιας ουτε το ποσοστο λιπους του σωματος θα βελτιωσεις -που ειναι πολυ σημαντικος παραγοντας της υγειας μας, αλλα και οπτικα/αισθητικα μικροτερα ποσοστα λιπους (σε λογικο πλαισιο βεβαια) σημαινουν ομορφοτερη εικονα σωματος- και θα ειναι μεγαλυτερη η χαλαρωση που θα εχεις.
θα καταστρεψεις τον οργανισμο σου κι αυτος θα σου το ανταποδωσει.
και κατι τελευταιο, προσωπικα, ουτε στα 85 ουτε στα 65 ημουν ευχαριστημενη με τον εαυτο μου. δε λεω πως τωρα δεν ειμαι σαφως καλυτερα και με μεγαλυτερη αυτοπεποιθηση απο οτι οταν ημουν 20 κιλα πανω, αλλα και παλι κατι βρισκω να μην μου αρεσει και να γκρινιαζω, τα μεγαλα και πλαδαρα μπρατσα, οι πλαδαροι μηροι σε αντιθεση με υπερβολικα λεπτες και γυμνασμενες γαμπες, η κοιλιτσα-ζελε! το μονο που προσπαθω να κανω λοιπον ειναι υπομονη και σχετικη επιμονη για να φτασω στο στοχο μου. ξερω οτι δε θα κατακτησω το τελειο γι αυτο προσπαθω για το οτι καλυτερο μπορω, με τον πιο σωστο τροπο που μπορω

----------


## BeingSkinnyandPretty

Sarah ισως κ να το λεει για να δει αν μπορω να κανω κατι παραπανω και να μην θελει να μου πει πως οντως φαινεται να εχω αλλαξει για να μην σταματησω εκει ενω εχω παρει φορα...απ' την αλλη πως γινεται να εισαι στα 65 και να θεωρεις πως εχεις πλαδαρα μπρατσα κ μοιρους; εισαι στο φυσιολογικο σου βαρος πλεον, κ τι στοχο εχεις βαλει με τον εαυτο σου; 

Taso φυσικα και δεν θα μπορουσα εγω να του πω κατι παρομοιο με εκεινον αν δεν μπορουσε να το υλοποιηση, σιγουρα θα τον βοηθουσα!! Θα προσπαθησω να βαλω τον εγωισμο μου κατω και να σκεφτω παλι τις κινησεις που κανω, βεβαια το εχω ξανακανει κ με κοβω παλι να μην βρισκω καμια ακρη με τον εαυτο μου -.-

----------


## sarah1989

O στοχος που εχω βαλει για τον εαυτο μου ειναι τα 58 κιλα κι αν δω οτι μου φαινομαι πολυ αδυνατη τα 60. Κατω απο 58 δεν θα ηθελα να πεσω επουδενι λογο. Γενικα δεν μου αρεσουν οι "πετιτ" παρουσιες. Το οτι εχω φτασει σε φυσιολογικα κιλα δε σημαινει ουτε οτι το ποσοστο λιπους μου ειναι ιδανικο (ειναι η 27% ή 29% δε θυμαμαι ακριβως, και ο διαιτολογους που παρακολουθουσα μου ειπε πως καλο θα ηταν να χασω λιγο ακομη-κυριως λογω ιστορικου στην οικογενεια). Επισης το αν ενα σωμα ειναι πλαδαρο ή οχι δεν εχει να κανει με τα κιλα μονο (η σωστοτερα με το δεικτη μαζας σωματος). Φιλη μου πχ με παραπανω κιλα απο μενα ειναι πιο "σφιχτη" και κατα συνεπεια (η τουλαχιστον ετσι το βλεπω εγω-μπορει να κανω λαθος) οντως και σε καλυτερη φυσικη κατασταση ειναι και πιο υγιης απο μενα.
Δεν προσπαθω να υποβαθμισω το προβλημα σου ουτε να παρουσιασω την περιπτωση μου ως κατι μοναδικο. απλα λεω οτι ο καθενας βλεπει το προβλημα του μεγαλο εστω κι αν στον αλλον φαινεται ασημαντο. Εξαλλου, το οτι τωρα εφτασα σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα κιλων δε σημαινει οτι δεν παλευω χρονια με διατροφικη διαταραχη ουτε οτι δε ζω συνεχως με τον φοβο οτι θα τα ξαναπαρω.
Και ναι, δεν το κρυβω οτι σαφως με ενδιαφερει η εικονα μου, αλλα με ενδιαφερει κυριως η υγεια μου, σωματικη και ψυχικη.

Αν το αγορι σου στα λεει αυτα για να σε παρακινησει μαλλον βρηκε λαθος τροπο. Συζητησε το μαζι του και πες του πως νιωθεις. Εξηγησε του οτι ζητας υποστηριξη κι οχι καποιον να "σου την λεει".

----------


## BeingSkinnyandPretty

αυτο θα κανω Sarah θα του μιλησω γτ μου φαινεται σαν ψυχικος αναγκασμος ολο αυτο που γινεται...

----------


## sarah1989

και πολυ καλα θα κανεις! ακομη κι αν εχει τις καλυτερες προθεσεις αυτο που κανει μονο πισω μπορει να σε παει

----------


## eve30++

Beingskinnyandpretty 
Kαλημέρα! 

Καταρχήν σου εύχομαι να βρεις το δρόμο σου σταδιακά και κυρίως αναίμακτα( ψυχολογικά και σωματικά)
ειλικρινά, διαβάζοντας όσα έγραψες ανατρίχιασα. Θα συμφωνήσω με οσα σου πρότειναν οι συμφορουμίστες μας...όλοι λίγο πολύ έχουμε μπει σε κάποια διαδικασία με σκευάσματα ή με ολιγοθερμικές δίαιτες και για να είμαστε εδώ και το προσπαθούμε ακόμη! πολύ πιθανόν η λύση να μην είναι αυτη! είσαι τόσο νέα και ο μεταβολισμός σου κρατάει ακόμη..τι θα γίνει αν ακολουθήσεις το ίδιο μοτίβο για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα;
ο μεταβολισμός σου θα πάει στα τάρταρα και σε κάθε νέα προσπάθεια θα νιώθεις ότι αποτυγχάνεις... όχι επειδή δεν θα είσαι ικανή αλλά γιατί θα έχεις διαλέγεις λάθος δρόμο. 
αν θέλεις διάβασε προσεχτικά όλα τα σχετικά post, θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά η διαπίστωση ότι οι ίδιες φοβίες και άγχη και σκέψεις απασχολούν και πολλούς άλλους, και αφού έχεις εν μέρη αντιληφθεί ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά θα σου πρότεινα να επισκεφτείς κάποιο διαιτολόγο και ακόμα καλύτερα με ειδίκευση στις διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής. Καλή επιτυχία σε ότι ακολουθήσεις και σίγουρα ο άνθρωπος σου αν του μιλήσεις ειλικρινά θα σταθεί στο πλάι σου! 


http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt...jCz/weight.png

----------

